# Cstimer to Profile Picture



## OtterCuber (Feb 11, 2022)

Export your cstimer times into a pretty profile picture:



It is basically a plot of all your solves, starting at 12 o'clock and proceeding clockwise. The closer the dots are to the center, the faster your times. The default settings are good for those who average the 3x3 event between 10-20 seconds, but they can be tweaked for other events.

Thanks to Swagrid and Jack for providing their exports for testing, Athefre and OreKehStrah for motivating me to prettify my plot, and the ZMS channel for feedback.

Try it out: https://ottercuber.shinyapps.io/cspfp/
Code: https://github.com/OtterCuber/cstimer_to_pfp


----------



## Swagrid (Feb 11, 2022)

if only my current pfp wasn't so baller


----------



## OtterCuber (Feb 15, 2022)

Fahmi sent me his times, and the results are very interesting (using default settings in code):


----------



## OtterCuber (Apr 20, 2022)

The pfp generator is now online, so anyone can use it! Just make sure to upload session .csv files. You can upload multiple sessions if you want to combine them.



Cstimer to pfp


----------



## Imsoosm (Apr 25, 2022)

OtterCuber said:


> The pfp generator is now online, so anyone can use it! Just make sure to upload session .csv files. You can upload multiple sessions if you want to combine them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow that's so cool! Ima start using this.

Also just curious, does this only work for .cvs files for CStimer? Or does cubedesk work as well (along with other apps' .csv files?)
Because I just uploaded a 426 solve cubedesk session and whenever I try to download it the page says:
An error has occurred. Check your logs or contact the app author for clarification.


----------



## Cuban_Cuber (Apr 25, 2022)

I'd love this if I hadn't just lost all my csTimer data. Very unfortunate.


----------



## Imsoosm (Apr 25, 2022)

Btw why does my pfp look like this... Is it because I only have 130 solves or is it because of something else...


----------



## Meatalic_Cuber (Apr 25, 2022)

OtterCuber said:


> Export your cstimer times into a pretty profile picture:
> 
> View attachment 18641
> 
> ...


Nice


----------



## SuperDuperSir (Apr 25, 2022)

this is a hidden way to get me to actually export in case my data wipes for some reason lol


----------



## OtterCuber (Apr 25, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> Wow that's so cool! Ima start using this.
> 
> Also just curious, does this only work for .cvs files for CStimer? Or does cubedesk work as well (along with other apps' .csv files?)
> Because I just uploaded a 426 solve cubedesk session and whenever I try to download it the page says:
> An error has occurred. Check your logs or contact the app author for clarification.


It only works for cstimer files at the moment.


Imsoosm said:


> Btw why does my pfp look like this... Is it because I only have 130 solves or is it because of something else...


Yes, it'll look better if you have more than 500 solves.


----------



## Imsoosm (Apr 25, 2022)

OtterCuber said:


> It only works for cstimer files at the moment.
> 
> Yes, it'll look better if you have more than 500 solves.


Alright, thanks! I'll do more solves and then try to send you a pfp.


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Apr 25, 2022)

Damn I improved fast (11200 solves session)


----------



## Imsoosm (Apr 25, 2022)

IsThatA4x4 said:


> Damn I improved fast (11200 solves session)View attachment 19108


That's a lot of solves damn


----------



## OtterCuber (Apr 25, 2022)

IsThatA4x4 said:


> Damn I improved fast (11200 solves session)View attachment 19108


Wow that's amazing improvement!


----------



## Ani :) (Aug 13, 2022)

These are mine.


----------

